

Show HN: Standalone Grafana Server with SSL and Auth - jaswilder
https://github.com/jwilder/gofana

======
Ambadassor
As a person currently in the process of deploying a graphite-based monitoring
solution, this is extremely relevant. Grafana was looking very promising but I
was intimidated by the installation process, so I skipped it. This looks like
a great solution for me. Thank you!

